# VPA Vapor 13? ILF Riser Review



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

*VPA Vapor 13” ILF Riser Review*

I wanted to do a review on this riser since there isn’t that much out there. I placed my order from the big auction site on Friday and received it yesterday (Monday). VPA sent me a message minutes after the purchase was made to let me know that the Orange riser wasn’t going to be in stock for a couple weeks and offered to send me a black one out that day. Awesome! I’m not picky on colors but I’m the guy that can’t wait to get the new toy in the mail! Great service right there!

First Impressions

First thing that comes to mind is “tiny yet solid.” Yes I know it is a 13” riser but it is much smaller than it looks in the pictures. The Jaeger Grip was very comforting and the rubbery pad on the back of the grip was a nice surprise. I could tell instantly that torque wouldn’t be an issue with this riser.



The Little Things 

The riser came with an adjustable rest that was a stainless flathead screw where the head acted as the side plate for the arrow. A setscrew came in from the opposite side of the riser to hold it in place. Really a nice little addition but I love my Bear weather rests…. I tried to use the rest supplied but I’m not one to shoot off the shelf. Maybe one day

The second little addition that I noticed is inside the limb pockets there are center alignment marks for the ILF fitting. This is a really nice feature in my opinion because I can be 100% sure that I have the ILF fittings centered. 

The final thing that this riser has is the option to run set screws into the limb bolts to lock them in place. Once again….an awesome feature in my opinion.



Performance

I threw on a pair of 45# BlackMax glass/wood longs on there and cranked them all the way down. I don’t have a scale but if I had to guess I think it is sitting right around 48#@28”. Very smooth on the draw and the bow points effortlessly. Some risers I have a hard time bringing up to the target but that isn’t the case with this one. All I can say is it shoots very fast and it is a really forgiving riser. Very easy to shoot even with it only being a 13” riser.
If I had to compare it to anything I would say it is very similar to a Dorado feel wise with a lot of added features, better build quality, and compact!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree..have setup up few of these and are very nice ..they also have a 15 In


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking riser!


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Easykeeper said:


> Nice looking riser!


Thanks! I have been eyeballing these for a year now. Joe posting pics of Joel shooting his finally pushed me over the edge. Glad I dished out the cash and finally made the purchase. 

I will post more pics tonight of it all strung up.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Good review Doofy. Congrats on the new riser, looks great. I also really enjoy jaeger grips. 

Might be a silly question, but VPA and Morrison are the same company? Those risers look a lot alike.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Stub said:


> Good review Doofy. Congrats on the new riser, looks great. I also really enjoy jaeger grips.
> 
> Might be a silly question, but VPA and Morrison are the same company? Those risers look a lot alike.



VPA was the machining company that Morrison used to mill His metal risers. Then one day VPA started selling them on the side. Then there was a falling out between the two parties.
Now Morrison uses someone else to do his machine work and VPA continues to sell that riser.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> VPA was the machining company that Morrison used to mill His metal risers. Then one day VPA started selling them on the side. Then there was a falling out between the two parties.
> Now Morrison uses someone else to do his machine work and VPA continues to sell that riser.


Thanks GBUSA. Interesting stuff, sounds like a lot of drama.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice review, I shot Joel's left hand bow with uukha limbs. Very nice shooter.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Stub said:


> Good review Doofy.





Todd the archer said:


> Nice review, I shot Joel's left hand bow with uukha limbs. Very nice shooter.


Thanks guys.

One day I might get a higher end set of limbs for it but I know it will be used for hunting so durability and low cost is primary drive for the cheaper set of limbs. Plus I'm used to the wood/glass TradTechs so everything else I try I tend to not like.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Stub said:


> Thanks GBUSA. Interesting stuff, sounds like a lot of drama.


Yeah there sure was.
I believe the hatchet has been buried between them for quite some time now, but you can still find the threads on the subject from back in the day if you go looking.


----------



## nvision (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah.

My first thought was, "that's a Morrison riser!"


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

From reading the threads I dont think VPA was the issue. Thought it was another 3rd party...anyway enough on that lets focus on the riser and not past drama


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

GBUSA said:


> VPA was the machining company that Morrison used to mill His metal risers. Then one day VPA started selling them on the side. Then there was a falling out between the two parties.
> Now Morrison uses someone else to do his machine work and VPA continues to sell that riser.


Actually you need to get your facts straight before posting something like that. You are giving out false information!!. VPA did not sell Morrison risers on the side. That is total BS. A couple guys that work in the shop of a sister company have an Ebay business and had asked Bob Morrison if they could sell his risers. They listed them on Ebay for less than his what his Retail was. Everyone started saying it was VPA, including Bob. VPA does not sell on Ebay. Never has. Nor does any VPA employee. Some people apparently think Advantage Archery is VPA. They are not. They are a VPA dealer. The whole thing started by someone making a false accusation saying it was us when it was not. (Like you just did) Most of our dealers sell different brands and the arrangements they have with other companies have absolutely nothing to do with us. Although it was not VPA, I know those guys well enough that I'm 100% positive they had no ill intent and would have never listed his risers at the price thay did if a minimum advertising price had been clear communicated to them, when the agreement was made to allow them to sell them. We do that with all of our dealers. All companies should to prevent exactly that type of situation. The whole thing could have been taken care of with a simple phone call. But instead everyone started jumping on the bandwagon, talking out their rear and blaming VPA for something we really had absolutely nothing to do with. That deal was between them. I only stepped in back then to correct the false accusations against VPA. People wouldn't hear it and just kept on with all the wild, and false, accusations. Facts are, after seeing the way it was handled, I said we were done doing business. He blew out his stock of VPA broadheads at below our Minimum Advertised Price and VPA got stuck with a bunch of risers. His risers are now made elsewhere. 

Our 13" VPA Vapor-Risers were out before all that took place. The one in this review has the new crinkle powder coat finish. They were proviously anodized.


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

That is a nice clean looking riser. Excellent photos.

Good Shooting,
 Craig


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

rayzor43 said:


> Our 13" VPA Vapor-Risers were out before all that took place. The one in this review has the new crinkle powder coat finish. They were proviously anodized.


I love the finish. Seems super durable.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty slick little riser there big daddy. 

I made some weights out of steel to go in the holes between the limb bolts and the dovetail receiver. 

If you want to them I'll ship em to you for free when I get back home from my business trips. I haven't ever weighed them but they really make I weight difference. 

I ain't got no use for em anymore cause I got rid of my 19" vpa last week

If you want me to I can get you some pictures of them. 

Let me know buddy.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Buffalo freak said:


> Pretty slick little riser there big daddy.
> 
> I made some weights out of steel to go in the holes between the limb bolts and the dovetail receiver.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the offer but I don't need the weights. I'm a fan of lighter setups. Once again, thanks for the offer bud!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

rayzor43 said:


> Actually you need to get your facts straight before posting something like that. You are giving out false information!!. VPA did not sell Morrison risers on the side. That is total BS. A couple guys that work in the shop of a sister company have an Ebay business and had asked Bob Morrison if they could sell his risers. They listed them on Ebay for less than his what his Retail was. Everyone started saying it was VPA, including Bob. VPA does not sell on Ebay. Never has. Nor does any VPA employee. Some people apparently think Advantage Archery is VPA. They are not. They are a VPA dealer. The whole thing started by someone making a false accusation saying it was us when it was not. (Like you just did) Most of our dealers sell different brands and the arrangements they have with other companies have absolutely nothing to do with us. Although it was not VPA, I know those guys well enough that I'm 100% positive they had no ill intent and would have never listed his risers at the price thay did if a minimum advertising price had been clear communicated to them, when the agreement was made to allow them to sell them. We do that with all of our dealers. All companies should to prevent exactly that type of situation. The whole thing could have been taken care of with a simple phone call. But instead everyone started jumping on the bandwagon, talking out their rear and blaming VPA for something we really had absolutely nothing to do with. That deal was between them. I only stepped in back then to correct the false accusations against VPA. People wouldn't hear it and just kept on with all the wild, and false, accusations. Facts are, after seeing the way it was handled, I said we were done doing business. He blew out his stock of VPA broadheads at below our Minimum Advertised Price and VPA got stuck with a bunch of risers. His risers are now made elsewhere.
> 
> Our 13" VPA Vapor-Risers were out before all that took place. The one in this review has the new crinkle powder coat finish. They were proviously anodized.


My apologies for opening old wounds, but like you said, many different opinions of what went down in all those threads back then.
I'm glad you posted your account of it and while we all know there are truly three sides to every story, I again apologize for airing out old dirty laundry best left in the basket.
I'll try to find a more politically correct way of explaining the similarities between risers in the future.
Or perhaps the safer bet is not to answer the question at all.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Doofy_13 said:


> I really appreciate the offer but I don't need the weights. I'm a fan of lighter setups. Once again, thanks for the offer bud!


Hey no problem man. Just figured I would ask.


----------



## FLINTHEAD (May 14, 2006)

Have 2 17in risers- one Red one with Win. expensive limbs and the Bronze has Black Max limbs . Great risers and have had a couple Hoyt ilf risers and a couple Titan bows. Nothing to say against the other ILF risers-just like this one more--the grip I guess. Wish there was a for way to get added weight. I have a 2in weight in the stabalizer and that adds to the wieght, and am looking for a high wrist Jager grip[both of mine are med wrist.] You will not be disapointed. Roy


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Well just out of curiosity since we now know the history...what were they selling them for? Shy of something like a proprietary distribution contract, I don't see how you can fault free enterprise. I think Bob marketed his as the Phoenix XD and VPA called them something else anyway, didn't they? Not trying to stir the pot, just seems like all metal ILF risers seem to be priced within $50 of each other. Doofy, did the felt pads in the limb pocket come that way or did you add them? Does silencing material in that area do anything?


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice looking riser! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

olddogrib said:


> Well just out of curiosity since we now know the history...what were they selling them for? Shy of something like a proprietary distribution contract, I don't see how you can fault free enterprise. I think Bob marketed his as the Phoenix XD and VPA called them something else anyway, didn't they? Not trying to stir the pot, just seems like all metal ILF risers seem to be priced within $50 of each other. Doofy, did the felt pads in the limb pocket come that way or did you add them? Does silencing material in that area do anything?


The little felt pads did come from the factory. I put similar pads in the pockets of my bb warf and it helps a ton. Metal risers can be loud but this is the quietest I have experienced. Minimal noise.


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

GBUSA said:


> My apologies for opening old wounds, but like you said, many different opinions of what went down in all those threads back then.
> I'm glad you posted your account of it and while we all know there are truly three sides to every story, I again apologize for airing out old dirty laundry best left in the basket.
> I'll try to find a more politically correct way of explaining the similarities between risers in the future.
> Or perhaps the safer bet is not to answer the question at all.


Old wounds? Different opinions? My account? Dirty laundry? How exactly is it are you an authority on this topic?... where exactly do you fit in this whole thing? Stay out of of it. Past is past.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a 13" in Orange I have a set of dryad LBimbs on it. Really dig that combo 
The broadheads they make are top also love the 3 blade ones


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

Machined risers will be fairly close to each other on pricing as it cost about the same for all of us to machine them and we all have to make sort of profit. Cast or imported risers will cost less. We don't try to compete with them. Its not comparing apples to apples. Machined aluminum risers are typically stonger and lighter than cast. 

We stand behind our products with a simple satisfaction guarantee. If you aren't satifaied with your purchase, you can return it for a refund.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cwilder said:


> I have a 13" in Orange I have a set of dryad LBimbs on it. Really dig that combo
> The broadheads they make are top also love the 3 blade ones


Yeah I figure I need to shoot some VPA heads out of the VPA riser. I will be placing an order soon for some 125s. I will most likely go for three blades over two seeing how fast it shoots.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

With all my dealings with them vpa are great company and good guys all around ..these risers are quietest ilf I've shot


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I finally got her tuned up. 45# medium blackmax wood/glass limbs come in right at 47# maxed. Had to pick up a scale today.

Shooting camo 3555 GT expeditions, standard insert, 125 grain point, 3x5" feathers on the back. Had to cut the shafts down to 29" to get them to bareshaft. Havent weighed them yet but I think they will be right at 412 grains. I prefer the lighter arrow setups so this is perfect.

Man this thing shoots like a rocket. Just need to get some cat whiskers on the string instead of the string leetches. I like the beaver fur silencers but im out rain or shine so rubber is the way to go.

Bear weather rest and a kwikee...either 3 or 4 arrow. My 3 arrow kwikee is black so it will match. Its the little things.

Will post more pics tomorrow evening.


----------



## gehrke145 (Sep 28, 2007)

This is one of the best risers out there and for some reason its not talked about much. Mines a tack driver as well!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

gehrke145 said:


> This is one of the best risers out there and for some reason its not talked about much. Mines a tack driver as well!


You've read this thread and wonder that? LOL 🍺


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Doofy_13 said:


> The little felt pads did come from the factory. I put similar pads in the pockets of my bb warf and it helps a ton. Metal risers can be loud but this is the quietest I have experienced. Minimal noise.


Huh... worth trying. Thanks. I'll see how much patience with change I can get out of my honey and her ILF


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Doofy....well I'm not crazy. I've made inquiries before on other sites as to whether metal risers were noisier than wood and basically been told I was hallucinating. I'm primarily a hunter and I've had two metal risers that I got rid of just because I couldn't stand the loud "whack". I have a wood that just makes a polite "whump". I was curious because I've also been told at the area the pads are applied there is no contact except between the dovetail insert and detent. I know some bowyers put thin "gaskets" between the limbs and riser on their bolt down models, but was told there's no way to duplicate that silencing on ILF.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

olddogrib said:


> Thanks Doofy....well I'm not crazy. I've made inquiries before on other sites as to whether metal risers were noisier than wood and basically been told I was hallucinating. I'm primarily a hunter and I've had two metal risers that I got rid of just because I couldn't stand the loud "whack". I have a wood that just makes a polite "whump". I was curious because I've also been told at the area the pads are applied there is no contact except between the dovetail insert and detent. I know some bowyers put thin "gaskets" between the limbs and riser on their bolt down models, but was told there's no way to duplicate that silencing on ILF.


I look at it this way. Metal is a conductor....wood is not. All my wood bows have been very humble with that nice solid yet mellow thud. All my metal risers have had that nice crisp "chang" sound to the shot. Good design and a little bit of care here and there goes a long way to cut down on the amount of vibration going into a metal riser. Velcro or felt pads in the limb pockets is huge in my opinion. 

Tuning forks aren't made of wood...


----------



## Boomerang (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Doofy, try adding some limb savers to the limbs about 6 inches up from the end of the riser. I did that on mine and it cut the sound down another 20 to 30%.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I keep seeing mention of 15" and 17" riser but only see the 13" picture/info on the web site....do they make other lengths?

Great review BTW....


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Boomerang said:


> Hey Doofy, try adding some limb savers to the limbs about 6 inches up from the end of the riser. I did that on mine and it cut the sound down another 20 to 30%.


I've got some on there and yes they do make a huge difference. Currently the only sound I'm getting from this setup is from the string. I have some cat whiskers I can throw on there later today but I do love yarn puffs as well. I think they make the best sound.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

great review


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yohon said:


> I keep seeing mention of 15" and 17" riser but only see the 13" picture/info on the web site....do they make other lengths?
> 
> Great review BTW....


15s are new. They have a threaded stabilizer accessory hole up front that the 13s don't. Site hasn't been updated yet for them and a few other new predicts. There are no VPA 17s.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Doofy_13 said:


> I look at it this way. Metal is a conductor....wood is not. All my wood bows have been very humble with that nice solid yet mellow thud. All my metal risers have had that nice crisp "chang" sound to the shot. Good design and a little bit of care here and there goes a long way to cut down on the amount of vibration going into a metal riser. Velcro or felt pads in the limb pockets is huge in my opinion.
> 
> Tuning forks aren't made of wood...


True, but sound boards are, which work great when used in conjunction with tuning forks 

But, yes, I know what you're getting at. Wood, particularly laminated wood, has much better damping.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

What is the center cut.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

DDSHOOTER said:


> What is the center cut.
> Thanks
> Dan


3/8 past center i believe


----------



## FLINTHEAD (May 14, 2006)

I have two of the 17 inch risers that were made [not going to get into the who and why] and it is a really great riser. It does not give anything away to Titan, Hoyt Buffolo , ect. The Jager grip fits me the best. 
Am going to put some pads on my risers and you did Doofy and see it it helps silence the but.
My Black Max limbs on the bronze riser is so much quieter that the string may be the problem on the Red one.
As for the questions about why these are such great risers and no one knows about it - it takes a huge amount of push to get a publicity to get a product out in folks hands -- maybe because of the things Rayzor said the risers were not pushed enough.
Either way, have really liked my risers-- got them at a great price - and will enjoy them. Thanks, Roy


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Doofy_13 said:


> 3/8 past center i believe


Email. Me at [email protected] 
I can make base shelf and side plates.
Dan


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking...
What do they charge for this riser?


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bill 2311 said:


> If you don't mind me asking...
> What do they charge for this riser?


$395


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Email. Me at [email protected]
> I can make base shelf and side plates.
> Dan


I really appreciate the offer but if I need a base and side plates to shoot this off the shelf I might as well be using a stick on rest. Thanks again for the offer bud.


----------

